# Noob wants a tan



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay i'm just gonna through this out there. I know nothing about sunbeds, full tans etc. I'm a pretty white guy but just want to be able to get that golden look not brown, and I don't want to get a fake tan..

So some questions are, what are the attitudes to sunbeds, how much is a session, whats it like and how many times do I go?

How do I not get those little brown moles? How can I minimise them at least

Do tanning accelerators work, or are they worth it?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I go twice a week for 6 mins at a time. I'll only do that in the run up to holiday and then maybe once a week for 8 mins after. Some people need less time than others

oh and 6 mins is £4


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Price varies, I buy 10x5 min sessions for £20. I also use mt2, as I can't tan for sh!t without it.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> I go twice a week for 6 mins at a time. I'll only do that in the run up to holiday and then maybe once a week for 8 mins after. Some people need less time than others
> 
> oh and 6 mins is £4


 Thanks for that, it's a bit cheaper then I thought



Ross1991 said:


> Price varies, I buy 10x5 min sessions for £20. I also use mt2, as I can't tan for sh!t without it.


 Might have to consider mt2 though i'm not too keen on it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

GameofThrones said:


> Thanks for that, it's a bit cheaper then I thought
> 
> Might have to consider mt2 though i'm not too keen on it.


 I wasn't keen but never had colour in my life so I knew beds alone would be a waste.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> Okay i'm just gonna through this out there. I know nothing about sunbeds, full tans etc. I'm a pretty white guy but just want to be able to get that golden look not brown, and I don't want to get a fake tan..
> 
> So some questions are, what are the attitudes to sunbeds, how much is a session, whats it like and how many times do I go?
> 
> ...


 your random nonsense is getting a bit lame.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I wasn't keen but never had colour in my life so I knew beds alone would be a waste.


 Same, tried years ago 7 sessions and nothing, red back to white.

Mt2 only way for me.


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

anyone link to someone recording their mt2 log progress?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

£20 for 82 mins at the one near me. Anything over 6 mins and I burn like mad. Even when I get 6 mins I sometimes get off before the time runs out or I'll at least cover my face for some of the time. Hot, those f**kers.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

I get 90 minutes for £20 usually 12 minutes twice a week winter 6 to 9 minutes in summer, but I don't burn.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> anyone link to someone recording their mt2 log progress?


 Here's mine.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/268806-mt2-and-skin-type-1-experience/?do=embed


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

200 mcg of MT2 every other day with 1-2 6 minute sun bed sessions a week is enough to give you a nice tan with no risk of side effects. There's no need for a loading period with MT2 as they advise on the websites that sell it, that's just a ploy so they can sell more. Using the sun beds WITHOUT MT2 is utterly pointless unless you have naturally olive skin because it will take you ages and lots and lots of sessions before achieving any sort of tan and you will more than likely just get sun burn.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> 200 mcg of MT2 every other day with 1-2 6 minute sun bed sessions a week is enough to give you a nice tan with no risk of side effects. There's no need for a loading period with MT2 as they advise on the websites that sell it, that's just a ploy so they can sell more. Using the sun beds WITHOUT MT2 is utterly pointless unless you have naturally olive skin because it will take you ages and lots and lots of sessions before achieving any sort of tan and you will more than likely just get sun burn.


 Thanks, guess i've got to go down that route. Your tan is very good something i'd like to get close too.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Thanks, guess i've got to go down that route. Your tan is very good something i'd like to get close too.


 I haven't been on the sun bed or used MT2 in like 2 months now and I'm still golden brown, the tan sticks around for much longer than it would if you went on holiday for a week or two without MT2.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I haven't been on the sun bed or used MT2 in like 2 months now and I'm still golden brown, the tan sticks around for much longer than it would if you went on holiday for a week or two without MT2.


 How long would you do MT2 eod for, would you then switch to once a week


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> How long would you do MT2 eod for, would you then switch to once a week


 200 mcg EOD is a low dose, it means a single 10mg vial will last you 100 days. Just maintain at that dose for as long as you want to stay dark for.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i ran 500mcg of MT2 EOD for 14 days and went through about 3 weeks of p1ss taking and gasping at how fast id browned up

that sh1t is insanely potent

i havnt pinned any now for 1-2 weeks and not had a single bed and have held my color

wont be running it again though as i accrued about 16 freckles in total (7 of which are on my face)


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i ran 500mcg of MT2 EOD for 14 days and went through about 3 weeks of p1ss taking and gasping at how fast id browned up
> 
> that sh1t is insanely potent
> 
> ...


 they fade pal and then go , well mine do anyway


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lawrence 82 said:


> they fade pal and then go , well mine do anyway


 i hope so

at first i wasnt too bothered but then two slightly larger ones appeared on my forehead and i was gutted

the smaller ones i couldn't really care less about

on a side note can you maintain your tan with this stuff without bedding?

ive got a decent color now and was thinking of pinning 250mcg EW, do you think this would hold my color without paying for sunbeds


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i hope so
> 
> at first i wasnt too bothered but then two slightly larger ones appeared on my forehead and i was gutted
> 
> ...


 i believe you do need UV expose pal, you are just keeping up what you already done cus it lasts alot longer than a normal tan.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i hope so
> 
> at first i wasnt too bothered but then two slightly larger ones appeared on my forehead and i was gutted
> 
> ...


 You don't need UV exposure if you're brown , if you keep taking MT2 you'll stay brown .

For the frekles , they won't dissapear mate.. none of mine dissapeared. i got like 10 on my face now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> You don't need UV exposure if you're brown , if you keep taking MT2 you'll stay brown .
> 
> For the frekles , they won't dissapear mate.. none of mine dissapeared. i got like 10 on my face now


 I knew the risk when I started taking it.... oh well, hopefully a maintenance dose of 250mcg once per week won't make any more!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tanning is for poofs B)


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Never bin on a bed in me life an im irish white

i tan quite well tho


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> Never bin on a bed in me life an im* irish white *
> 
> i tan quite well tho


 one of the lucky ones!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> How long would you do MT2 eod for, would you then switch to once a week


 you just gotta keep pinning until you get the desired color, then stop. It took my 20mg to get tanned for me

Note that there is a little run on afterwards with it, like stopping a train so need maybe stop short of where your desired level is. I am using one sunbed every 5 days now and 1 x 500mcg shot before it and its maintaining nicely. Seems to be very dependant on skin type so one can't really tell you what does you should do


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

@JohhnyC @DLTBB Is it okay to get the pre mixed vials? the website has that option and if it's okay i'd rather not risk messing it up.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> @JohhnyC @DLTBB Is it okay to get the pre mixed vials? the website has that option and if it's okay i'd rather not risk messing it up.


 The MT2 will probably degrade while it's on the way to you if you do that. Get a non pre-mixed starter pack. It'll come with a vial with powdered MT2 in, a vial of BAC water and 10 insulin needles.










Inject 100 units (the full syringe) of BAC water in to the vial with the powder, let it mix (don't shake it) and then inject 2 units every other day. Keep it in the fridge when you're not using it or the MT2 will degrade.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> The MT2 will probably degrade while it's on the way to you if you do that. Get a non pre-mixed starter pack. It'll come with a vial with powdered MT2 in, a vial of BAC water and 10 insulin needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks bro you da man.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Thanks bro you da man.


 I added to the end of the post before you quoted it, just make sure to refrigerate it in between injections.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i ran 500mcg of MT2 EOD for 14 days and went through about 3 weeks of p1ss taking and gasping at how fast id browned up
> 
> that sh1t is insanely potent
> 
> ...


 Honestly 500mcg EOD sound like quite a lot. How quickly did you notice anything?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Honestly 500mcg EOD sound like quite a lot. How quickly did you notice anything?


 in 2 weeks and about 60 minutes total tanning i looked like i was from the Mediterranean and most people in work would have it when i said it was a real tan and they insisted that id just had a spray tan done at how stupidly fast it came on

its mental stuff and i was well impressed but i wouldnt do it again just simply due to the amount of freckles that formed including multiple on my face


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> in 2 weeks and about 60 minutes total tanning i looked like i was from the Mediterranean and most people in work would have it when i said it was a real tan and they insisted that id just had a spray tan done at how stupidly fast it came on
> 
> its mental stuff and i was well impressed but i wouldnt do it again just simply due to the amount of freckles that formed including multiple on my face


 Isn't there a way you can prevent freckles forming?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Isn't there a way you can prevent freckles forming?


 not use so much and just hope your one of the lucky ones

they quite literally cropped up over night on me

it was like "oh there is a couple freckles, well i can deal with 2"

then a day later you have 1 or 2 more and think ah well that i can put up with

then same again

some of them are absolutely tiny to be fair, id say the real noticeable ones on my face is probably about 3 maybe and its not like a mole its just a small discoloration of the skin that is completely level with the rest of it (not raised up mole like formation)


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> not use so much and just hope your one of the lucky ones
> 
> they quite literally cropped up over night on me
> 
> ...


 Tbh that sounds 'bearable' and if one did come up that was a mole i'd try and get it removed somehow.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Tbh that sounds 'bearable' and if one did come up that was a mole i'd try and get it removed somehow.


 my advice is just be patient

you dont need a tan as fast as i got one

id say run it at 250mcg EOD during the loading phase

you could probably even just load it M/W/F and bed on each day as well for 5,8 and then 10 minutes

i guarantee it wouldnt take long for you to get a really nice brown tan running it like that

its also worth noting that by rushing it like i did, before i got my really nice brown tan my lips went like an almost purple type color and someone in work commented on how i looked "dirty" and she wasnt wrong, i could get out the shower and look a bit mucky for at least the first week or so, it was only coming up to the end of week 2 that i started getting crazy brown but a more natural brown without the purple lips and mucky look


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I go twice a week for 6 mins at a time. I'll only do that in the run up to holiday and then maybe once a week for 8 mins after. Some people need less time than others
> 
> oh and 6 mins is £4


 same here, used to go 9 mins twice a week, now bought it down to 6mins twice a week, oh and another thing if you decide to use a tanning cream stay away from the tingle creams for a while, i used one yesterday for first time in 2 months and thought i was going to have to go to A&E , my skin came up in welts , intense itching, think i got a bad reaction to it.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

its summer. take your top off & sit outside ffs


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Jandir said:


> its summer. take your top off & sit outside ffs


 And if you live a busy lifestyle and a work indoors?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I work inside on building sites and peoples houses hardly appropriate attire lol otherwise I would be doing that. Gotta have a base tan for holiday


----------



## Mishka (Aug 3, 2016)

This post is absolutely crazy!

Sunbeds severely increase the risk of skin cancer, is it worth it? Just to be brown?

I used to use them myself, around 8 years ago, i went twice a week for 12 minutes and did get pretty dark. I also noticed a decrease in the elasticity of my skin, the thickness of it, and the general texture was just not as nice. I used the accelerator creams every time and always moisturised well between sessions. I also developed small red 'freckles' spread around my body, which have never went away. Not a huge issue as they're very small, but i know they wouldn't have been there if i hadn't tanned. At the same time as me, my sister also had a similar tanning habit. She ended up having to have a couple of moles cut out of her leg, and a good friend had the same done on her back. They were cancerous. I visited the hospital with one myself but thankfully mine was ok, but i was advised not to tan any longer as it could become cancerous. I've heard of lots of people needing mole removal because of sunbeds, its just not worth it.

There's plenty of fake tans that are easy to apply, don't stink, and look natural. The gradual moisturisers are really good, and only need to be applied once or twice a week, so easy.

As far as injecting yourself with MT, i can't even imagine who would be willing to put something so 'unknown' into your body.

It's strange really. People care about their bodies enough to eat well, and train, BUT at the same time, damage it by pumping unregulated chemicals into it, and exposing it deliberately to high levels of cancer-causing UV.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

mt2 is the way mate, annoying thing about it is the raging erections tho


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Build up to 12min sessions then do three 12minute sessions in one week then one 12minute sesh per week after that to top up  fiver for 12 at my place


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Mishka said:


> This post is absolutely crazy!
> 
> Sunbeds severely increase the risk of skin cancer, is it worth it? Just to be brown?
> 
> ...


 Your talking to a forum of people who take Tren brewed in someone's garage to gain muscle, DNP to loose fat, counterfeit cialis to get an erection, benzos to get to sleep...

Try preaching somewhere else.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

GameofThrones said:


> Isn't there a way you can prevent freckles forming?


 I started off at 0.5 ed for a week (no sunbeds) then 0.5 e.o.d 2nd week with 3 x 9 min beds, changed very dark in 10 days.

In hind sight I think I went a bit too fast as I got freckles in places I never had them, face especially.

I backed off to just 1 x 9min bed a week and 0.5 half hour before and whilst I have faded off a bit so have the freckles.

Just started again for holiday in late October but taking it slow at 0.5 twice a week.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I started off at 0.5 ed for a week (no sunbeds) then 0.5 e.o.d 2nd week with 3 x 9 min beds, changed very dark in 10 days.
> 
> In hind sight I think I went a bit too fast as I got freckles in places I never had them, face especially.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate ive had time to use it and write to you now as someone who is borderline black. I've been jokingly called a paki. Melanotan is amazing. Everyone comments on my tan, it's insane. I'm recently finding 2. 6minutes beds a week with 2 shots of 0.5 the night before ( to avoid sides) works very well. If I want to be darker for a weekend do or something then just up the dose and up the sunbed time by a few mins. This stuff can work magic.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> in 2 weeks and about 60 minutes total tanning i looked like i was from the Mediterranean and most people in work would have it when i said it was a real tan and they insisted that id just had a spray tan done at how stupidly fast it came on
> 
> its mental stuff and i was well impressed but i wouldnt do it again just simply due to the amount of freckles that formed including multiple on my face


 what protcol did u use? i fancy trying for the crack


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> not use so much and just hope your one of the lucky ones
> 
> they quite literally cropped up over night on me
> 
> ...


 these since gone?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just get on sunbeds 3x a week for two weeks. I did 3, 12minute sessions last week and i'm brown as fook already.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> what protcol did u use? i fancy trying for the crack


 500mcg eod for 2 weeks until I was happy with color then just 500mcg once per week to maintain

If you run this protocol get ready for everyone to pass comments

And a lot of people who see you on a day to day basis to be in total shock

I got very brown, very quick

I was bedding eod also during the loading phase and then dropped to once per week

My torso is still holding a tan even though it's seen no sunlight and I've not bedded or took mt2 for over 16 weeks

If you Google my username and mt2 you'll find more details on protocol I ran as I don't remember it exact but pretty sure I covered everything above

EDIT - no need, it's start of this thread where I outlined what I was doing

I also only did one or two maintenance shots after the load phase


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> 500mcg eod for 2 weeks until I was happy with color then just 500mcg once per week to maintain
> 
> If you run this protocol get ready for everyone to pass comments
> 
> ...


 I don't even think you need to load up like that, I ran .2 ed over about 4/5days the first week and had 3 beds, I went so dark I didn't go back for another bed for over two weeks. I think the stuff just works regardless of what protocol you follow, doesn't need massive doses unless you want to look like a Jamaican.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheers as always, so maybe 250mcg EOD for 2 weeks and up or prolong if needed.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I don't even think you need to load up like that, I ran .2 ed over about 4/5days the first week and had 3 beds, I went so dark I didn't go back for another bed for over two weeks. I think the stuff just works regardless of what protocol you follow, doesn't need massive doses unless you want to look like a Jamaican.


 No you're right, my lips started turning purple

I was just being impatient

Slow and steady is better with mt2


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> No you're right, my lips started turning purple
> 
> I was just being impatient
> 
> Slow and steady is better with mt2


 haha, not a good look. Mt2 works like nothing else that's for sure.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> No you're right, my lips started turning purple
> 
> I was just being impatient
> 
> Slow and steady is better with mt2


 Hmm I've never gotten this. To be honest I disagree in some ways as if you want a tan quickly your loading phase could be 1g a day for 4 days and a few sunbeds will give you that. Obviously there are some drawbacks to overdosing it. Every person I met commented on it :thumbup1:


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

RobPianaLad said:


> Cheers as always, so maybe 250mcg EOD for 2 weeks and up or prolong if needed.


 Everyone has different opinions I suppose. Tbh this stuff is so potent any variation will work. The key is to find what works for you with the lowest dose possible.

I'm guessing your skin type 1. Do 500mcg for 3 days then begin a 6min sunbed. Then 250 mcg eod for 7 days.


----------

